# Help Picking a Name



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi there I just got my baby yesterday he's a 4 week old Brindle Pit and I am having a hard time deciding on a name for him. Anyone have any good name ideas? thank you

I have these names so Far

Bruno
Kapone
Deuce
Tank
Bailey
Rocky
Bentley


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Cute pup, but at just 4 weeks old he should still be with his mom.
As for the name, I like Bentley.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Im a sucker for a brindle!! He is adorable..

BUT... I have to side with Luvum... 4 weeks is way to young to be away from mom....


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow 4 weeks old is way to early to be away from mom and the litter mates!!!! Cute pup though. I like tank


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Cute pup. I like names with some cultural connection to me...or descriptive of the dog in some way. My male is Rocco...I like Rocky of the names your thinking about.
An obscure connection for 'Rocky'...In the Catholic 'history or mythology', whatever ur opinion, Saint Rocco's life was saved by a dog...and he was afterward considered 'the patron saint of dogs'.

Not to be preachy but Luvem is right...If the mom can possibly raise till 8 weeks your life would be easier in the next few months and the dog will be better off too. I believe this because I've gotten dogs too young myself. Among other things...You'll have to teach bite inhibition ( which she would have done). If you haven't done this before...I've got a good article written by a vet on how too somewhere...I'll try to find it and send it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol our foster boy { who was brindle } was rocky and our brindle pup we have we named her after him"Roxy" lol , Rocky seems to fit the brindle color I guess lol. Very sweet pup and I read your last post about how you got him that young , shame on the breeders glad you are here and wanting to learn what you need to do to help him grow.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with the rest, not to be a broken record. He is a beauty, if I had a choice of dog it would of been brindle. I like Tank.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi there everyone thanks for the help In names Such A tough decision. 
I think I will try and see how he acts and get how his personality.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cute pup! But 4 weeks is soooo young! My puppies are barley 4 weeks old today and I could not even imagine placing them. They are not even weaned 100% yet and they are such babies and need to be with mom and siblings. Good luck with the pup and your puppy is too young for a parvo distemper vaccines you can go to the vet and get a Parvo only, that is what I do Parvo only at 4 weeks then start the normal vaccines at 6-7 weeks. Please do not take you pup anywhere out of your hours parvo is very deadly and a pup that young that is weaned is susceptible. Good luck with the pup very cute and I agree let personality help you name him


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like names that make a statement....like Justices, Vengence, Honor. Someday I may have a Am.Bully and his name will be Redemption.

I hope that you have soem knowledge of raising such a young pup.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You are going to have biting issues that is for sure. Good luck! 4 weeks old means a lot of extra work.

I like Bruno,but I am bias.

I have to agree on the parvo thing too. you do NOT want to go throught that, EVER! It's very costly and only a 50% chance of survival. Ours did not make it.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> You are going to have biting issues that is for sure. Good luck! 4 weeks old means a lot of extra work.


I don't agree that getting a puppy at 4 weeks means you are guaranteed for biting issues. As long as you are proactive about it, starting very early in laying down the ground rules and being strict about them, then you won't have any issues.

I do agree that the OP will have a lot of extra work though. You'll be the one telling the puppy what they can and can't do. I suggest as soon as the puppy is old enough (say around 8-10 weeks) to socializesocializesocialize them with other dogs and puppies. Take them to a puppy socialization class where the primary focus is on play time with other dogs. That way they can get a remedial dose of bite inhibition.

From the beginning, teach him that he cannot lay a tooth on you, even on accident. It pays to be stricter in the beginning than you otherwise would be when they're an adult. But start gradually. Let him bite or mouth you, squeak really high-pitched or yell OUCH, and then immediately end all interaction by putting them in another room or in their crate with a toy. As time goes on, slowly lower the criteria so that he's biting you softer and softer until it gets to the point where he's learned that humans are weak pathetic creatures and will cry the tears of a thousand suns and wail and beat their chests at even the tiniest little scrape of a tooth across skin. 

When he's an adult, you'll be glad you've established that. Even when Kane accidentally nicks me when we're playing tug, it hurts very bad. Play still immediately ends when he does it, but I'm not strict enough to "punish" him or set him away from me.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I never had a biting issue with Vendetta or DaVince both were 4wks when they came home. There is alot more work involved with raising a younge pup but the fact is the op came looking for advice, what done is done lets make sure the op has some great advice to fall back on in raising this pup.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah guess it's just the 2 I have delt with then. I had to train them out of biting. Well nipping,not really biting.


----------



## PR WATSON PR (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome... when I saw your pup I thought "Jax" was nice...

.... but of the names u listed I like Deuce.


----------



## M.I.A.RawPit (May 13, 2009)

Lol to cute he looks like a Roscoe to me, but bruno fits real good to. if i think of anything else ill post it for ya.good luck wit the pup


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

M.I.A.RawPit said:


> Lol to cute he looks like a Roscoe to me, but bruno fits real good to. if i think of anything else ill post it for ya.good luck wit the pup


Thanks I appreciate it. :woof:


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

I am leaning towards the name Spartacus...


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

That's a cute one  
And I don't know any dogs named Spartacus... which is a plus, haha
I'm forever running into a dog that has the same name as 2 or 3 other dogs I know of, lol.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> That's a cute one
> And I don't know any dogs named Spartacus... which is a plus, haha
> I'm forever running into a dog that has the same name as 2 or 3 other dogs I know of, lol.


Thank you I wanted something different and unique sounding. Hope that long name fits on a ID tag lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

PitbullDiva said:


> Thank you I wanted something different and unique sounding. Hope that long name fits on a ID tag lol


i like brutus.... thay way when you're playing and he nips at you you can be like "e tu brute"? i've always be partial to chopper or spike. this guy though he looks like a chevy if hes huge when he gets older he'll be "built like a rock"


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i like the name Frazier..


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i like brutus.... thay way when you're playing and he nips at you you can be like "e tu brute"? i've always be partial to chopper or spike. this guy though he looks like a chevy if hes huge when he gets older he'll be "built like a rock"


My white Boxer is named Brewtus already up:


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

PitbullDiva said:


> Thank you I wanted something different and unique sounding. Hope that long name fits on a ID tag lol


Well, Nacho Tanksley fit on one of my foster dogs tags, so I think Spartacus would


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Primo, Ace, Ares, Jebediah, Joker, Nitro, Rebel, Dee-Bo, Dozer, Felony, Cash, Gotti, Flex, Viper, Bane, Aster, Waldo, Eli, Jagger, Zane, Zeus, Floyd, Zulima, Judge, Justice, Kane.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

I always liked the name duke, or rocky for males


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sure the OP of this thread has already named their dog by now...


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I'm sure the OP of this thread has already named their dog by now...


lol didnt even look at the dates just saw it in recent posts.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Happens to me too.:rofl:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

am i late???

i would name him "sweater"..... that first pic he looks like he s wearing one thats it...lets convince the OP to change the pups name lol


----------



## chrisoc (Mar 6, 2012)

kane or zeus are my favourite names


----------

